# Has anyone else tried "seed money" for tips?



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

I have found that if I always keep a $1 bill and a $5 bill openly visible in the console, pax tend to tip more in cash, which I prefer. The $1 bill is folded in half on the bottom and the $5 bill is folded in fourths to conspicuously expose the large "5" on the back. This method seems to be most effective on Friday and Saturday nights. Has anyone else experimented with this?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> I have found that if I always keep a $1 bill and a $5 bill openly visible in the console, pax tend to tip more in cash, which I prefer. The $1 bill is folded in half on the bottom and the $5 bill is folded in fourths to conspicuously expose the large "5" on the back. This method seems to be most effective on Friday and Saturday nights. Has anyone else experimented with this?


Yep, & I think it helps.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> I have found that if I always keep a $1 bill and a $5 bill openly visible in the console, pax tend to tip more in cash, which I prefer. The $1 bill is folded in half on the bottom and the $5 bill is folded in fourths to conspicuously expose the large "5" on the back. This method seems to be most effective on Friday and Saturday nights. Has anyone else experimented with this?


I have not tried that yet. I will give it a shot this weekend. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've been doing this for a while and I haven't seen an appreciable increase in tips (all before they added to app). I did however have one nice gentleman attempt to reach into the cup they were sticking out of and attempt to help himself. I bumped into his hand and said simply "we really don't want to go there". Drove the last 3 blocks in silence.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I've been doing this for a while and I haven't seen an appreciable increase in tips (all before they added to app). I did however have one nice gentleman attempt to reach into the cup they were sticking out of and attempt to help himself. I bumped into his hand and said simply "we really don't want to go there". Drove the last 3 blocks in silence.


Lol, maybe he thought they were a perk, like free bottles of water or mints ...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Did it yesterday and it seemed to help, maybe. No cash tips but all in app tips.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I sometimes will have the top edge of a $10 sticking up out of my shirt's breast pocket as a hint...can't decide if that is too cheesy tho


----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I've been doing this for a while and I haven't seen an appreciable increase in tips (all before they added to app). I did however have one nice gentleman attempt to reach into the cup they were sticking out of and attempt to help himself. I bumped into his hand and said simply "we really don't want to go there". Drove the last 3 blocks in silence.


WTF....


----------



## Dreamcrusher (May 24, 2017)

I keep 2 $1 bills folded in my ash try in the middle under the radio. Not sure how much it helps but I think it's helped some. I call it "bait". Seeing cash will give the reminder.


----------



## john who (Jun 13, 2017)

got change for a $20. been asked this before.


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

I usually keep a few singles and a couple fives hanging out from above my sun visor.


----------



## kah5683 (May 15, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> I have found that if I always keep a $1 bill and a $5 bill openly visible in the console, pax tend to tip more in cash, which I prefer. The $1 bill is folded in half on the bottom and the $5 bill is folded in fourths to conspicuously expose the large "5" on the back. This method seems to be most effective on Friday and Saturday nights. Has anyone else experimented with this?


Where do you keep it "in the console"? I have the storage area with the lid that opens up between the seats and in front of that are two cup holders. I see some putting in cups/sticking out of visor or ashtray


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

kah5683 said:


> Where do you keep it "in the console"? I have the storage area with the lid that opens up between the seats and in front of that are two cup holders. I see some putting in cups/sticking out of visor or ashtray


I have an open console area under the radio and heat/AC controls. Easily visible to passengers in front seat and taller ones in back seat.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

In another thread one guy wrote he keeps change for a twenty folded up with the 5's on top stuck in his air vents near where his phone is. The reason given was most pax look at the phone and can't help but see the money. I am going to give that a try this weekend. If anyone is interested in the results let me know and I'll make a post. I have enough data to be able to know if this makes a difference in my weekend.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Dug_M said:


> In another thread one guy wrote he keeps change for a twenty folded up with the 5's on top stuck in his air vents near where his phone is. The reason given was most pax look at the phone and can't help but see the money. I am going to give that a try this weekend. If anyone is interested in the results let me know and I'll make a post. I have enough data to be able to know if this makes a difference in my weekend.


Not a bad idea, like it. Please by all means let us know!


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not a bad idea, like it. Please by all means let us know!


Ok... I will


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I keep my seed money in one of my cupholders plus on my driver profile I wrote (I saw this on a post on the forum) 'Tips are not included nor are they expected but they are always appreciated'.

I have been getting more cash and in app tips lately so I'm a believer.


----------



## kah5683 (May 15, 2017)

Where in Lyft/Uber profile are you writing about tipping MHR?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

On Uber I put it in the fun facts section.

Haven't put it in Lyft yet. I don't drive Lyft as much and haven't taken time to figure out where to add that.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

Dug_M said:


> In another thread one guy wrote he keeps change for a twenty folded up with the 5's on top stuck in his air vents near where his phone is. The reason given was most pax look at the phone and can't help but see the money. I am going to give that a try this weekend. If anyone is interested in the results let me know and I'll make a post. I have enough data to be able to know if this makes a difference in my weekend.


Well it didn't work out well. I think the problem was I worked this Friday and Saturday at night and you really could not see the Money in the vent clearly. It's the way the vents are I could only place the bills in the lower vent.... I tried placing them right on my phone clip but that looked tacky so I ditched that idea... anyway I said I would let you know the result of that test...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> I sometimes will have the top edge of a $10 sticking up out of my shirt's breast pocket as a hint...can't decide if that is too cheesy tho


Not sure why this would work. That's just you having money in your pocket. The point is to put it somewhere as if that's where you keep your tips. 
Or that's where pax can put it themselves if they can reach it.



john who said:


> got change for a $20. been asked this before.


This is a great question to be asked. Always have at least three 5's on you. You will be tipped at least $5 if they ask this question and you have the change.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not sure why this would work. That's just you having money in your pocket. The point is to put it somewhere as if that's where you keep your tips.
> Or that's where pax can put it themselves if they can reach it.
> 
> This is a great question to be asked. Always have at least three 5's on you. You will be tipped at least $5 if they ask this question and you have the change.


I always have at least 3 fives and some singles in my side console so that's a good point... Also I thought I was being clever when I folded up my seed money I had the fives uneven so you could see more then one sticking out a little below the top ones  you know how that went.


----------



## john who (Jun 13, 2017)

I put the folded bills in my visor, and leave the 5 and several singles showing, got more cash tips, then app. tips this week end.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> I have found that if I always keep a $1 bill and a $5 bill openly visible in the console, pax tend to tip more in cash, which I prefer. The $1 bill is folded in half on the bottom and the $5 bill is folded in fourths to conspicuously expose the large "5" on the back. This method seems to be most effective on Friday and Saturday nights. Has anyone else experimented with this?


Yes, I have experimented with $100's and $50's. Works great! I get 5 stars in return.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MHR said:


> I keep my seed money in one of my cupholders plus on my driver profile I wrote (I saw this on a post on the forum) 'Tips are not included nor are they expected but they are always appreciated'.
> 
> I have been getting more cash and in app tips lately so I'm a believer.


Why put "not expected?" They ought to be. Waitresses "expect" tips, why shouldn't we? That's just another way to tell them they don't have to tip. It's what Uber says.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> I keep my seed money in one of my cupholders plus on my driver profile I wrote (I saw this on a post on the forum) 'Tips are not included nor are they expected but they are always appreciated'.
> 
> I have been getting more cash and in app tips lately so I'm a believer.


Should say "nor required", not expected. You should expect tips.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Should say "nor required", not expected. You should expect tips.


Changed it, thanks.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

After reading the suggestions on here, this is what I put in my driver bio.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

john who said:


> got change for a $20. been asked this before.


I have to start my taxi shifts with $50 in singles, i give out so much "change" on fares...

Sometimes they ask for less than exact changed, sometimes I make changed and they give some of it back...

food for thought


----------

